# Molly was terrified........



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This is so ridiculous I couldn't believe it. Last night we were watching a movie and Molly was lying down all comfy on my feet. She then moved to the carpet beside the chair. All of a sudden she threw herself up and was going around in circles and her tail was really low. She whimpered so I threw myself up wondering what was wrong with her She went under the coffee table so I picked her up and her whole body was shaking. I have never seen her this way.

I thought maybe she was having some kind of seizure so I put her down and my partner went to investigate................the culprit a housefly in the kitchen. 

I coudn't believe it she has never shaken before and all for a fly. At this time of year they fly sort of crazy like so I guess it must of landed on her and freaked her out. I smashed it and then she kept looking for it off an on until bedtime. She sure wouldn't make a good guard dog But she almost gave me a heart attack!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, I know I shouldn't, but I did giggle a bit when I realised it was a fly!  Poor little Molly pocket, love her!  You don't need a guard dog, apparently you've got a 'guard-fly!'


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh, I know I shouldn't, but I did giggle a bit when I realised it was a fly!  Poor little Molly pocket, love her!  You don't need a guard dog, apparently you've got a 'guard-fly!'


I laughed after too once my heart stopped beating 100 miles an hour! I thought she isn't scared of dogs that snarl at her in the park yet a house fly scares her?? I think she needs a therapist


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor you! It's such a shock when you think something's wrong. Flipping flies!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Molly, ahhhhhh and scaring mommy too lol. I hope she doesn't see another too soon x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It was the trembling body that freaked me out her legs were shaking and when I was holding her I could feel it all over her body. Damn fly! I am sure there will be more cause at this time of year they try to get inside for warmth I guess!

I guess I should of socialized her to flies when she was younger!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Aww poor Molly. Cindy catches and eats them...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor Molly. Probably had a nightmare about some huge buzzy thing coming after her. In all honesty, I can't blame her. They must like my shampoo because they buzz around my head and I freak out. So I understand where she's coming from.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Poor Molly. Probably had a nightmare about some huge buzzy thing coming after her. In all honesty, I can't blame her. They must like my shampoo because they buzz around my head and I freak out. So I understand where she's coming from.


I hate them too but not to that extent ha! Now I'm thinking what if one got in her crate when she is sleeping she would lose her noodle!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aw! Poor Molly, i no just how she feels. Damn things make me jump too, especially when you are asleep and they buzz in your ear!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Molly!! Maybe it bit her. They hurt when they bite. Jake is terrified of flies. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww.....poor Molly 

Must have been scary for you too... 

These pesky creatures invading Molly's territory 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly... didn't Donna's Jake have a similar scary fly experience?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> This is so ridiculous I couldn't believe it. Last night we were watching a movie and Molly was lying down all comfy on my feet. She then moved to the carpet beside the chair. All of a sudden she threw herself up and was going around in circles and her tail was really low. She whimpered so I threw myself up wondering what was wrong with her She went under the coffee table so I picked her up and her whole body was shaking. I have never seen her this way.
> 
> I thought maybe she was having some kind of seizure so I put her down and my partner went to investigate................the culprit a housefly in the kitchen.
> 
> I coudn't believe it she has never shaken before and all for a fly. At this time of year they fly sort of crazy like so I guess it must of landed on her and freaked her out. I smashed it and then she kept looking for it off an on until bedtime. She sure wouldn't make a good guard dog But she almost gave me a heart attack!


Renee, thats just how Milo reacts to flies  Last week Milo was sleeping on the settee next to my husband whilst we watched TV. He suddenly shot up chased his tail squealing, pandemonium broke out, Milo leapt off the settee followed by my husband at the same time as I jumped out of my chair.My heart was beating so fast, I wandered what the hell was happening. All that fuss for a silly little fly, we must have looked utterly ridiculous  We've laughed about it since but at the time I thought there was something seriously wrong with him. Milo is not very brave where flies are concerned.

Val


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Fiver said:


> Renee, thats just how Milo reacts to flies  Last week Milo was sleeping on the settee next to my husband whilst we watched TV. He suddenly shot up chased his tail squealing, pandemonium broke out, Milo leapt off the settee followed by my husband at the same time as I jumped out of my chair.My heart was beating so fast, I wandered what the hell was happening. All that fuss for a silly little fly, we must have looked utterly ridiculous  We've laughed about it since but at the time I thought there was something seriously wrong with him. Milo is not very brave where flies are concerned.
> 
> Val


Sounds exactly them same I'm glad she is not alone in her fear of flies Funny though outside she chases bumble bees and other flies ha! 

Donna I didn't know house flies could bite? So Jake too well she is in good company and not alone in her fears!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger don't eat them ,what she does is she catches them and them bangs them so they can't fly and then plays with them on the kitchen floor they will buzz around and she will keep batting it so it don't get away ,really funny to watch she does the same thing with moths


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna I didn't know house flies could bite? So Jake too well she is in good company and not alone in her fears!


Well House flies don't bite but I am blind and tired. On my phone I read horse fly  I guess she is just a wimp like Jake.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well House flies don't bite but I am blind and tired. On my phone I read horse fly  I guess she is just a wimp like Jake.


ha!! Too funny maybe you need to take a nap with Willow and Jake


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> ha!! Too funny maybe you need to take a nap with Willow and Jake


They love going to bed at 8. I can't wait! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They love going to bed at 8. I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure if I should feel sad for myself but when I read that your two go to bed at 8, I was a lot jealous as my two can't seem to make it past 7. And wake up is anytime between 4 and 5. After going to bed at 8 what time do they wake up (if you're a kindly person Donna, you would fib and say sometime between 4-5)? 

Biting or not, I'm with Molly and Jake - flies are not okay!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel sad for myself but when I read that your two go to bed at 8, I was a lot jealous as my two can't seem to make it past 7. And wake up is anytime between 4 and 5. After going to bed at 8 what time do they wake up (if you're a kindly person Donna, you would fib and say sometime between 4-5)?
> 
> Biting or not, I'm with Molly and Jake - flies are not okay!


They get up at 3  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my silly molly pocket! You poor girl. And poor you too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They get up at 3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


You are the best!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf is unsettled by flies, when he knows there's one there he's walking around looking for it and really isn't happy..... Fergus ate a spider this morning


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly tries her very hardest to catch flies however she is normally at least 5 mins behind them 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to hear about Molly and her Pteronarcophobia!!!! (Just googled it)
And all the other poos who are suffering too! 
Ruby tends to jump up the windows and try and eat them (& daddy long legs - there's hundreds around)
I was filming her once thinking it was funny her trying to eat a fly - then realised it was a wasp!!
Has Molly's super duper princess bed arrived yet?
Maybe you should put a pea under the mattress to see if she is a real princess ...... Or just a diva! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear about Molly and her Pteronarcophobia!!!! (Just googled it)
> And all the other poos who are suffering too!
> Ruby tends to jump up the windows and try and eat them (& daddy long legs - there's hundreds around)
> I was filming her once thinking it was funny her trying to eat a fly - then realised it was a wasp!!
> ...


Ha! So it has a name I'm glad it wasn't a spider cause I would of went running I'm terrified of them. I can't believe cute little Fergus ate one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady catches house flies, and then tosses them in the air and plays with them.,...it is really gross! but she never eats them...just likes to toss them around.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady catches house flies, and then tosses them in the air and plays with them.,...it is really gross! but she never eats them...just likes to toss them around.


Pair this with the fast as lightening tongue slip and the gross just doesn't end.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahaha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Pair this with the fast as lightening tongue slip and the gross just doesn't end.


Those puppy french kisses


----------

